# Partition Bootcamp impossible



## PTanK (21 Février 2021)

Salut,

Je possède un MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, SSD 121go) sous Big Sur depuis peu et je fais face a un problème.

J'ai fait une première installation de Windows via l'assistant Bootcamp sous Catalina et tout s'etait bien passé, j'ai dû faire un peu de place mais l'installation a été rapide.

J'ai choisi de supprimer la partition Bootcamp pour des raisons que je regrette maintenant et je souhaite la réinstaller. Sauf qu'a l'étape du partitionnement du disque via l'Assistant Bootcamp je reçois le message suivant : "*Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné*. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai executé la procédure dans l'Utilitaire de disque mais ça ne change rien. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi ça a fonctionné la première fois et plus maintenant ?

Merci d'avance.
PS: Je sais que c'est pas le top de faire ça sur un DD de cette taille la mais j'ai juste besoin que ça marche.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## PTanK (21 Février 2021)

J'ai cru comprendre que cette commande pouvait être utile :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  46.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Windows 10             +3.9 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2021)

Bonsoir *PTanK*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *100 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *20 Go* en format *FAT-32*. Il s'agit d'un simple test : vérifier comment l'*apfs* réagit à cette instruction.

Poste le retour intégral de la commande => qui permettra en cas d'échec d'en connaître la raison.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *PTanK*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Merci à toi,

Voila le retour de la commande :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 21 018 210 304 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 68 383 932 416 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df42 + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e036 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dfd6 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e096 + 32) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e072 + 36) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df92 + 40) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0b6 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e106 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e022 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0ee + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dfba + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e04a + 40) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df52 + 64) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e00a + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e11a + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0d2 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dff2 + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df42 + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df52 + 64)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df92 + 40)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dfba + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dfd6 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dff2 + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e00a + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e022 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e036 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e04a + 40)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e072 + 36)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e096 + 32)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0b6 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0d2 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0ee + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e106 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e11a + 16)
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 11339086, actual 11339574)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1b4df42+488) bitmap address (0x13ac89c)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 018 208 256 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49174
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  46.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Il y a de multiples erreurs dans l'*apfs*. Mais on ne peut tenter de réparer qu'à partir d'un démarrage autonome en mode secours  (car avec les OS *apfs* > l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* se trouve cloné en *RAM* à la volée en indépendance du disque interne) -->

- redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Clique la pastille *Présentation* (coin gauche supérieur du panneau) > sélectionne : *Afficher tous les appareils* => le *Conteneur apfs* global se trouve alors affiché. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session d'utilisateur > repasse la commande-test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste encore le retour complet => qu'on voie s'il y a des différences à la vérification.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Voila le retour de la commande après la manipulation :


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 21 018 210 304 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 99 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 66 546 827 264 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df42 + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e036 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dfd6 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e096 + 32) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e072 + 36) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df92 + 40) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0b6 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e106 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e022 + 20) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0ee + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dfba + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e04a + 40) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4df52 + 64) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e00a + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e11a + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4e0d2 + 28) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x1b4dff2 + 24) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df42 + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df52 + 64)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4df92 + 40)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dfba + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dfd6 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4dff2 + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e00a + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e022 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e036 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e04a + 40)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e072 + 36)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e096 + 32)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0b6 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0d2 + 28)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e0ee + 24)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e106 + 20)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x1b4e11a + 16)
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 11418807, actual 11419295)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1b4df42+488) bitmap address (0x13ac89c)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 018 208 256 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49174
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  46.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

La corruption de l'*apfs* verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs* -->

- il faudrait cloner les volumes internes à un *Conteneur* d'accueil résidant sur un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne​
Je ne sais pas si tu as un DDE USB disponible pour cette opération ?


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Faut-il absolument un DDE ou une clé USB pourrait faire l'affaire ? Le deuxieme choix m'arrangerait mais sinon je dois bien avoir ca qui traine.

Par quel moyen dois-je réaliser cette manipulation ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Une clé USB n'est pas vraiment commode à cause de la lenteur de son fonctionnement. Démarrer un OS *apfs* sur clé USB : à proscrire. Il vaudrait mieux que tu retrouves un de tes DDE USB.

- la démo de Carbon Copy Cloner effectuera le clone > mais il faut d'abord configurer un *Conteneur apfs* sur le DDE. Préviens ici si tu as retrouvé un DDE => qu'on inspecte d'abord sa configuration.​


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

J'ai le DDE c'est bon


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Branche-le au Mac. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil list external ; df -H
```

qui affiche : la configuration du disque externe & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le retour => qu'on voie le DDE.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Et voila !


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil list external ; df -H
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            319.7 GB   disk2s2

Filesystem       Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5s1   121G    15G    57G    21%  568975 1181249465    0%   /
devfs            202k   202k     0B   100%     683          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4     121G   1.1G    57G     2%       2 1181818438    0%   /System/Volumes/VM
/dev/disk1s2     121G   293M    57G     1%     750 1181817690    0%   /System/Volumes/Preboot
/dev/disk1s6     121G   537k    57G     1%      16 1181818424    0%   /System/Volumes/Update
/dev/disk1s1     121G    47G    57G    46%  271569 1181546871    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
map auto_home      0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s2     320G    75G   245G    24%   18248 4294949031    0%   /Volumes/Sans titre 1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

La configuration se prête parfaitement à un repartitionnement non destructeur du volume ⁨*Sans titre 1⁩* ni de son contenu.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 220g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk2
```

la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) ⁨*Sans titre 1⁩* à *220 Go* > crée un volume *Clone* de *100 Go* > ré-affiche la configuration du DDE

note : s'il y a des blocs écrits en queue de volume > un mécanisme de clonage de leurs écritures sur des blocs plus haut placés > avant libération des blocs originaux > pour créer une bande continue de *100 Go* de blocs libres en queue de volume => prendra du temps. Tu vas bien voir.

Poste le retour;


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Et le retour :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 220g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk2
Resizing to 220000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk2s2 (Sans titre 1)
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Sans titre 1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s3 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 (Sans titre 1)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            220.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Clone⁩                   99.6 GB    disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Passe la commande de finition :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s3 ; diskutil list disk2
```

qui convertit *Clone* à l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

```
Converting the volume on disk2s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s3 (Clone)
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s3
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s3
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s3
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s3 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s3 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s3
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s3 (Clone)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            220.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         99.6 GB    disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Maintenant va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va effectuer un clonage du moins du volume-Données de la distribution Big Sur. Quant à son volume-Système de type spécial => on va bien voir ce que le logiciel en aura fait. Idem pour les volumes auxiliaires. Je suis curieux d'inspecter la distribution résultante du *Conteneur* du clone. Tu n'auras qu'à prévenir ici quand ce sera fini.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

C'est fait ! La sauvegarde a réussie.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on compare les 2 *Conteneurs* : source & destination.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  47.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            220.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         99.6 GB    disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.6 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         47.3 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   15.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 304.1 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Le *Conteneur* de destination a l'air pas mal. Le volume *VM* d'archivage de la *RAM* se crée automatiquement en cas de démarrage sur le volume-Système. Il manque néanmoins un volume *Update* destiné à servir de point de montage à un *snapshot* (instantané du volume-Système) > et à tenir lieu de volume de démarrage.

- teste un redémarrage > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Vois-tu affiché un volume intitulé *Clone* ?​


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le *Conteneur* de destination a l'air pas mal. Le volume *VM* d'archivage de la *RAM* se crée automatiquement en cas de démarrage sur le volume-Système. Il manque néanmoins un volume *Update* destiné à servir de point de montage à un *snapshot* (instantané du volume-Système) > et à tenir lieu de volume de démarrage.
> 
> - teste un redémarrage > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Vois-tu affiché un volume intitulé *Clone* ?​


Oui je peux sélectionner le volume Clone !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Alors tente de démarrer dessus et dis ce qui se passe.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Alors l’OS se lance, c’est effroyablemment lent mais je pense que c’est dû à la vétusté du DDE, j’ai du rentrer mon mdp pour déverrouiller les données de Macintosh HD, le bureau paraît normal.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Parfait. Et effectivement : l'*apfs* sur un disque rotatif en connexion USB => c'est très lent.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste encore le tableau des disques => que je voie la mine actuelle du *Conteneur* du DDE.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

C'etait long mais voila 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  47.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 293.1 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            220.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         99.6 GB    disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.6 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         46.9 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   15.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk3s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 303.3 MB   disk3s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk3s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Pas de doute : CCC arrive a créer par clonage une distribution complète de Big Sur dans le *Conteneur* de destination.

- est-ce que tu penses > vu la vitesse de fonctionnement du clone => qu'un clonage à rebours dans le nouveau *Conteneur apfs* interne qu'on aura recréé après suppression est envisageable ? - ou que ce serait beaucoup trop lent ?​


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

J'ai pas tout compris mais je pense que ca peut etre gérable, c'est surtout le démarrage qui a pris du temps.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande réintialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Macintosh HD* - puis affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Aussitot dit, aussitot fait :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0 ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            712.7 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Parfait. 

- dans le *terminal* > passe la commande :​
```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir. Ne ferme pas le *terminal* => le processus *caffeinate* en est solidaire. Planque-le dans un coin qu'il ne te gêne pas.
​- maintenant relance CCC (qui s'est cloné dans les Applications du clone). Lance un tâche de clonage à rebours où : source = *Clone* & destination = *Macintosh HD* (*SafeteNet* désactivé). Ça va prendre sûrement pas mal de temps.​
Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" => choisis *Macintosh HD* > et dis si tu récupères une session interne conforme à l'originale.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Avant que je lance, un clonage a rebours c'est pas le même type de clonage qu'on a fait la première fois ? Ou est-ce que je le trouve sinon ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Oui : c'est pareil. Mon expression "clonage à rebours" signifie simplement que le clonage opère en sens inverse : du DDE => disque interne.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

D'acc, merci ! C'est lancé depuis une petite demi-heure et ca avance plutot bien, un tout petit plus lent que le premier clonage


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Ok c'est terminé, j'ai bien relancé le mac sur Macintosh HD et si j'ai bien compris, je lance la commande diskutil list dans le terminal et j'obtiens ce resultat : 

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  46.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 304.1 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Sans titre 1⁩            220.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         99.6 GB    disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.6 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         47.3 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   15.1 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 303.3 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Tout m'a l'air en ordre. Passe la commande-test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *80 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *40 Go* en *FAT-32* > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

Voila le retour !


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 41 018 208 256 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 67 318 579 200 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 018 208 256 to 80 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 10011472 sectors in 1251434 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=19608064 drv=0x80 bsec=10013952 bspf=1223 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         80.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                41.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +80.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  47.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 303.3 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Comme tu peux le voir > la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* (ici un test) => est désormais possible. Tu n'en as pas bavé pour rien.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## PTanK (22 Février 2021)

T'es terriblement efficace ! 


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 (BOOTCAMP)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 41 018 208 256 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 018 208 256 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 017 180 160 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 80 000 000 000 to 121 018 208 256 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  47.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 303.3 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Parfait ! ton *apfs* supporte à présent les : repartitionnement / départionnement sans problème.

- tu peux relancer ton Assistant BootCamp (car - ne l'oublions pas dans ces péripéties  - c'était ta problématique initiale).​


----------



## PTanK (23 Février 2021)

Tout fonctionne super nickel  Un enorme merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider, je n'aurai jamais pu faire ça tout seul !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## PTanK (23 Février 2021)

Re !

Tu vas rire car j'ai l'impression d'être le Pierre Richard de Bootcamp mais j'ai surement fait une fausse manip qui m'a provoqué un ACPI_BIOS_ERROR sous Windows. J'ai éffacé la partition Bootcamp pour en réinstaller une propre et je crois que cette fois c'est encore pire 

L'assistant Bootcamp me dit "Votre disque permet de créer une partition de seulement 40 Go. La partition Boot Camp nécessite au moins 42 Go." Alors que j'ai autant de place qu'avant logiquement...


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  51.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 303.3 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                624.1 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s5
```

Est ce que tu peux me dire si j'ai grave merdé ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```

qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés > et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PTanK (23 Février 2021)

Desolé et merci..


```
df -H
Filesystem       Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s2s1   121G    15G    43G    27%  568975 1181249465    0%   /
devfs            200k   200k     0B   100%     677          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s5     121G   1.1G    43G     3%       2 1181818438    0%   /System/Volumes/VM
/dev/disk1s3     121G   303M    43G     1%     750 1181817690    0%   /System/Volumes/Preboot
/dev/disk1s6     121G   160k    43G     1%       5 1181818435    0%   /System/Volumes/Update
/dev/disk1s1     121G    61G    43G    59%  277520 1181540920    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
map auto_home      0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Tu as *43 Go* d'espace libre actuellement. Trop peu pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Et tu as *61 Go* d'occupation du volume-Données (associé au volume-Système au démarrage).

- estimes-tu avoir beaucoup moins de données personnelles ?​


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as *43 Go* d'espace libre actuellement. Trop peu pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Et tu as *61 Go* d'occupation du volume-Données (associé au volume-Système au démarrage).
> 
> - estimes-tu avoir beaucoup moins de données personnelles ?​


Oui, je n’ai rien installé ou transféré depuis le crash du bios, j’ai simplement supprimer la partition Bootcamp via l’assistant.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il n'y aurait pas des *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace de blocs verrouillés.


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-DCA53726C55B1F85C9B53B535BFFD44ADC546530E0ED9F3DA8BD8BC34C936B3A)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Il n'y a pas d'espace occupé fantôme : les *61 Go* du volume-Données doivent correspondre à des fichiers catalogués.

- pour mesurer les groupements de ces fichiers > il ne faut pas que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit activé > sinon les résultats de la commande sont dénaturés. Donc passe la commande préalable :​

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

Il est vraisemblablement activé !


```
csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume-Données (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande du *terminal* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

Voila le tableau obtenu :


```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/boot: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PreviousSystemInformation: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
4,9M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
585M    /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100
 12K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS_Store
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.installer-compatibility
257M    /System/Volumes/Data/boot
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
1,6M    /System/Volumes/Data/.TempReceipt.bom
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.file
9,8G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes
3,6G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
4,1M    /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd
2,8G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
4,1M    /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.vol
 21G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
6,9G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
184K    /System/Volumes/Data/.PreviousSystemInformation
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Je comptabilise 50 Gi = *54 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Le volume-Données contient à la fois des dossiers recelant des données-Système sujettes à variation (rien à faire ici) > et des données d'utiilsateur : dans les Utilisateurs => 21 Gi = *22,6 Go* & dans les Applications (rien que les logiciels tiers ajoutés ici) => 6,9 Gi = *7,4 Go*.

- je ne vois pas trop où tu pourrais rogner > à moins d'avoir un dossier de compte exangue en données personnelles.​
Passe quand même les commandes (séparément) :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```

qui mesurent (en *Gi*) les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte

Poste les retours.


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

Je ne comprend pas du coup pourquoi j'ai pu faire la partition sans problème lorsqu'on a réglé le 1er problème ?

Voici le retour :


```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
 98M    /Users/Shared
 21G    /Users/christopherattal
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher:~ christopherattal$ sudo du -sh ~/*
4,0K    /Users/christopherattal/294798_note.txt
  0B    /Users/christopherattal/Applications
6,0G    /Users/christopherattal/Desktop
115M    /Users/christopherattal/Documents
 73M    /Users/christopherattal/Downloads
256M    /Users/christopherattal/Google Drive
3,4G    /Users/christopherattal/Library
 12K    /Users/christopherattal/Lineups
 40K    /Users/christopherattal/Movies
298M    /Users/christopherattal/Music
 27M    /Users/christopherattal/Pictures
  0B    /Users/christopherattal/Public
8,0K    /Users/christopherattal/logs
 28K    /Users/christopherattal/polar
  0B    /Users/christopherattal/themes
4,0K    /Users/christopherattal/user.xml
```


----------



## PTanK (24 Février 2021)

Ok, j’ai relancé l’assistant Bootcamp et ca semble fonctionner, je ne sais pas exactement ce qui a réglé le problème mais je peux installer Windows. Je ferai pas de boulette cette fois promis  

Merci encore pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Content pour toi !

- il ne va pas te rester beaucoup d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs*.​


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour la communauté !
Je relance ce sujet car j'ai le même problème. Il m'est impossible d'installer windows, erreur de partition de disque. 
J'ai donc lancé le test comme vous l'avez indiqué plus haut avec la commande. 


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

Voici ce qu'il m'a affiché


```
Last login: Wed Apr 14 18:24:49 on ttys000
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal

Error starting APFS Container resize: There is not enough free space in this APFS Container for this operation (-69605)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     240.5 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 439.0 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %
```

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide. J'ai besoin d'installer Revit qui n'est disponible que sur windows.
Je vous joins également la référence de mon macbook pro. Dites moi s'il y a besoin d'autres choses.


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

J'ai essayé d'entamer le clonage du disque mais je n'y arrive pas je ne comprends pas le message d'erreur sur mon disque externe. 
Voici les lignes de code tapées :


```
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 220g jhfs+ Clone 0b ; diskutil list disk2

disk2s2 is an APFS Physical Store (use "diskutil apfs resizeContainer" instead to resize)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s3
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap convert disk2s3 ; diskutil list disk2

Converting the volume on disk2s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Error starting conversion from HFS to APFS: An HFS volume is required for this operation (-69837)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s3
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap convert disk2s3 ; diskutil list disk2

Converting the volume on disk2s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Error starting conversion from HFS to APFS: An HFS volume is required for this operation (-69837)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s3
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir *Daniel*

Ton disque interne a un *Conteneur apfs* de *500 Go* dans lequel est installé Big Sur.

- tu voudrais le rétrécir à quelle taille pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* de quelle taille ?​


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Daniel*
> 
> Ton disque interne a un *Conteneur apfs* de *500 Go* dans lequel est installé Big Sur.
> 
> - tu voudrais le rétrécir à quelle taille pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* de quelle taille ?​


Bonsoir Macomaniac. Je te remercie de répondre .  Je voudrais faire une partition windows de 120go. 
Je suis en train de préparer un clone sur mon disque externe je ne sais pas si ce sera utile.


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

Je viens de vérifier si je pouvais augmenter manuellement une partition sur le disque interne de mon mac. Je ne peux faire que 32,2go. Impossible de faire plus (cf capture d'écran)


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

J'avance peut-être dans le vent mais si ça peut te donner pleins d'info. Voici la commande que j'ai tapé et le résultat que j'ai obtenu. j'ai l'impression d'avoir des soucis sur des mise à jour si je ne me trompe pas.


```
Last login: Wed Apr 14 22:46:35 on console
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk2

Error starting file system verification for disk2: Invalid request (-69886)
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk1

Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 4 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-14-191012.local)
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x59209b1 + 128) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x67d35ee + 5464) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking snapshot 2 of 4 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-14-203146.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 4 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-14-214252.local)
Checking snapshot 4 of 4 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-14-224021.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %
```


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

Comme je suis partis sur ma lancée, en regardant les autres aides que tu as faites, j'ai supprimé les snapshot de time machine 1 à 1 et j'ai lancé la commande ci-dessous 


```
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 450g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list

Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 49 963 175 936 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 449 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 318 465 114 112 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x67d35ee + 5464) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x59209b1 + 128) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x59209b1 + 128)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 449 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 12194872 sectors in 1524359 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=109940224 drv=0x80 bsec=12197888 bspf=1489 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         450.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                50.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +450.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     295.6 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 439.0 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1.0 TB     disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Time machine⁩            475.6 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage⁩                61.4 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC⁩            15.1 GB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC - Données⁩  295.1 GB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 447.6 MB   disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                615.0 MB   disk4s5
```


----------



## Danielmorphee (14 Avril 2021)

Bon j'ai tenté d'effacer le volume créé de 50go et installer Windows via l'assistant boot camp ensuite... cela n'a pas fonctionné ...

Voici le dernier état de mon disque dur (j'aurai pas du jouer et t'attendre je pense ...)


```
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list internal

Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Data" on disk1s2
The volume "Macintosh HD - Data" on disk1s2 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 1 (launchd)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Error starting conversion from HFS to APFS: An HFS volume is required for this operation (-69837)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     234.2 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 439.0 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x67d35ee + 5464) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x591d35a + 13911)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x5920a31 + 5272)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 380g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list

Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 119 963 176 960 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 379 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 257 194 721 280 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x67d35ee + 5464) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x591d35a + 13911)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x5920a31 + 5272)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 379 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     234.2 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 439.0 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2

daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Je vois le problème -->

- la vérification de l'*apfs* > malgré quelques erreurs concernant la branche formatrice du volume-Données => hérite d'un sans faute global. Pourquoi le repartitionnement échoue-t-il alors ? Pour cette raison -->​

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

d'après mon expérience sur les forums => il s'agit d'une erreur clandestine qui ne ressort pas à la vérification de l'*apfs* > mais qui ne se révèle que lors d'une tentative de redimensionnement du *Conteneur*. Elle signifie que l'*apfs* s'est installé au départ (la 1ère fois que tu as installé un OS *apfs* sur ton disque) avec défaut de structure qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur*. Il n'y a rien à faire pour corriger cette situation en gardant le dispositif *apfs* actuel.

La solution consiste à cloner le *Conteneur* interne au *Conteneur* externe d'un DDE via Carbon Copy Cloner (démo gratuite un mois) > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer de façon valide l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne. Ça tombe bien : tu disposes d'un DDE de *2 To* pour cette opération de clonage.

- d'accord pour le principe de l'opération ?​


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

Merci Macomaniac.
J'ai bien compris le principe.
J'ai créé un clone hier soir et j'ai essayé de démarrer dessus. Le Mac a refusé de démarrer via le clone apparemment il n'a pas l'autorisation de démarrer via un périphérique externe. Je ne trouve pas où débloquer cette restriction.

Édit : c'est bon trouvé  la manip

Pour résumé le principe avec mes mots :

je crée un clone depuis du DDI au DDE
je démarre le Mac depuis le clone du DDE
je vérifie s'il y a l'erreur qui s'affiche ou non
je recrée un clone depuis le DDE
je fais un clonage inversé depuis ce nouveau clone au DDI de mon Mac
je relance un test et théoriquement je devrais pouvoir partitionner mon disque.
C'est ça ?


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

Etat du disque cloné  :

```
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %  diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 3 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-15-011252.local)
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x67d35ee + 5464) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x591d35a + 13911)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x5920a31 + 5272)
Checking snapshot 2 of 3 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-15-080259.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 3 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-04-15-081751.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

Il semblerait que je n'ai plus l'erreur qui s'affiche...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la situation globale actuelle.


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     254.3 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 438.2 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk6s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Time machine⁩            526.5 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Store disk6s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage⁩                61.4 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC⁩            15.1 GB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC - Données⁩  298.0 GB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 443.9 MB   disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                615.0 MB   disk4s5
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk4s6

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         1.0 TB     disk6s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1.0 TB     disk6s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

S'il s'agit du clone -->

```
1:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage⁩                61.4 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC⁩            15.1 GB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Stockage_CCC - Données⁩  298.0 GB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 443.9 MB   disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                615.0 MB   disk4s5
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk4s6
```

à quoi correspond le volume *Stockage* de *61 Go* qui m'a l'air indépendant du fonctionnement Big Sur ?


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

C'est des fichiers médias.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Que font-ils dans le *Conteneur* du clone alors qu'ils ne sont pas présents dans le *Conteneur* source ?

- tu as créé ce volume *apfs* après coup et tu l'as chargé de fichiers ?​


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

Les fichiers étaient déjà dans le disque dur. J'ai créé le clone dans le disque ou les fichiers étaient présents.

On peut les supprimer. Je les récupèrerai avec time machine (ils étaient dans le disque interne avant)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

D'accord. Démarre sur le clone. Passe alors une commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

```
Last login: Thu Apr 15 21:16:51 on console
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     251.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 438.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %
```

Et voici ça rame sur le clone


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Normal que ça rame : *apfs* x disque à plateaux x USB => lenteur forcée.

- prêt à supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne avant restauration ?​


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Normal que ça rame : *apfs* x disque à plateaux x USB => lenteur forcée.
> 
> - prêt à supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne avant restauration ?​


Oui quelle est la démarche à suivre ? (je suis encore sur le clone la)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0  ; diskutil list internal
```

qui réinitialise le disque interne : table *GPT* > format *apfs* > volume *Macintosh HD* - puis ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

```
daniel@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0  ; diskutil list internal

Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            983.0 KB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Parfait. Passe encore la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

qui va empêcher ton Mac de dormir pendant le clonage à rebours

Ne ferme pas la fenêtre de *terminal* : le processus *caffeinate* en est solidaire. Planque-la dans un coin qu'elle ne te gêne pas.

----------

Cela fait > relance CCC et définis une tâche où : source = ⁨*Stockage_CCC* > destination = *Macintosh HD* > safetynet = *désactivé* et presse le bouton : " *Cloner*". Vu la masse de données du volume-Données du clone => tu en as pour un bout de temps (d'où *caffeinate*).

- quand c'est fini > redémarre via "*alt*" sur *Macintosh HD*. Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout s'est bien passé...​


----------



## Danielmorphee (15 Avril 2021)

Super tout est lancé je te tiens au courant quand tout sera ok ! 
Je me disais juste que j'étais vraiment pas seul à avoir ce problème au vu des articles sur le forum. 
Est-ce que apple est au courant que son système de chiffrage laisse des bugs assez pénible ?


----------



## Danielmorphee (16 Avril 2021)

Merci Macomaniac ! J'ai réussi a partitionné et windows a commencé à s'installer. En revanche j'ai un bug à l'installation. je vais chercher dans les forums à ce sujet. je te remercie beaucoup pour l'aide je n'aurai jamais pu le faire tout seul.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2021)

Je suppose que le clonage a rebours a fonctionné et que tu as récupéré ta session en interne - en condition préalable ?

- et que par suite > l'*apfs* étant débarrassé de l'erreur d'installation qui verrouillait le *Conteneur* en taille => l'Assistant BootCamp était débloqué pour repartitionner ?​
Pour ce qui est des problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows --> ce n'est plus de ma compétence mais de celle de @Locke.


----------



## Danielmorphee (16 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je suppose que le clonage a rebours a fonctionné et que tu as récupéré ta session en interne - en condition préalable ?
> 
> - et que par suite > l'*apfs* étant débarrassé de l'erreur d'installation qui verrouillait le *Conteneur* en taille => l'Assistant BootCamp était débloqué pour repartitionner ?​
> Pour ce qui est des problèmes spécifiques d'installation de Windows --> ce n'est plus de ma compétence mais de celle de @Locke.


C'est exactement ça ! 
je vais chercher un peu de mon côté voir pourquoi l'installation windows n'a pas pu se faire. Je demanderai à @Locke si ça coince alors. Merci encore pour ta précieuse aide.


----------

